# R.I.P. Birdie



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so sad to inform you all that Birdie died a short time ago. We had been playing her favourite game of where's Birdie, she spooked at something, flew around the room a bit and landed on the floor. I picked her up and she settled on my knee, made a few keening noises and died. All very sudden and over in a matter of seconds.

I am going to miss her dreadfully but at my age, 71, I will not be getting another bird. 

Thank you all for your advice and support over the last year or so.


----------



## ljc99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh no I am very sorry to hear this... Comfort yourself with the fact she went fast and did not suffer. How old was Birdie? I understand you not wanting to get another bird due to your age, however have you considered taking in an older bird? Only you will know if that is an option for you tho. RIP birdie, fly high and free.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, how horrible, fly free Birdie


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

So sorry and so sad! Blessings to you xxx


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss Karen.  But at least it was very quick and she was playing her favorite game with her best friend


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Birdie.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't get over discovering how vulnerable our birds are and wonder how some live to old age. We can't wrap them in cotton wool while giving them their freedom. I worry about Peppy every day. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Birdie*

Oh I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your sweet little bird. So sudden! It must have been such a shock to you. I guess it's impossible to know what happened, but maybe her tiny heart just gave out. I am glad she was with someone she knew and loved. I know you will miss her a lot; they are such wonderful companions.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm very sorry. You can take comfort in knowing that it wasn't your fault and you spent her last hours together.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Birdie*

I was just wondering...do you have any pictures you could share with us? What color or mutation was she? I'd love to see a photo of your little friend if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I have no photos of her that I can post I'm afraid, anyway I wouldn't know how to post them if I had. I do have some photos though. Birdie was an ordinary grey, little rosy cheeks, white wing tips and yellow bars under her tail. Beautiful little bird.

I feel rather lost without her, keep wandering around and not knowing why and just generally trying to keep busy. I dread getting up tomorrow morning with no Birdie to see to. I will miss her hello chirps tomorrow when I return home after shopping. She used to recognise my car and chirp her welcome as soon as she heard it. 

She's going to be missed so much.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sending you so many hugs. Words can't say how sad I feel for you, hearing about this. As others have said, take comfort in knowing she went quickly, and had been playing with you, knowing she was loved.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Karen. My heart aches for you. This is one of the worst pain anyone can go through. If you ever need someone to talk to, you can always private message me.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost Birdie. Just to note, it could well be that she had a heart problem that 'spooked' her and that she didn't die from the flight and landing on the floor. A sudden medical problem will upset birds and send them panicking like that but the flight and fall didn't actually cause any harm. This is what happened with my Buzz - her heart failed.

As ParrotletsRock mentioned, maybe someday you could adopt an older tiel - they are available and are often hard to rehome because people want the younger birds.

(I don't mention that lightly - I lost my Baby Boy last year and am so hurt by the loss that if I didn't already have Percy I don't know if I would have ever gotten another bird.)

Again, so sorry Birdie has left you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. :frown: Fly free, Birdie.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost Birdie, it's terrible when it's sudden 

Fly Free Birdie


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I too was going to suggest maybe thinking about adopting an older tiel. My tiel came to live with us when he was 15. He's a joy. There are so many tiels out there in need of a good home. 

Hugs.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Birdie... 

I read about her on your other post. It sounds like she had a beautiful send off from her best friend. I doubt she could have been happier with you.

Fly free Birdie.. :angel:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. There is a shop near me where the lady is about your age and she had a cockatiel too. When I stopped seeing the cockatiel in the shop I asked her where he was and she said he had died but due to her age she didn't want a new one either.
Birdie did not suffer, which is good. Treasure the good memories.
Fly free, Birdie.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that. I wish you would get an another cockatiel. but it is obviously your decision


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Birdie. She was lucky to have such a wonderful companion in you (actually both of you were lucky). I personally know it is hard to lose a pet and my thoughts are with you.

I agree with other posters, the decision is up to you, but it might feel wonderful to give an unloved tiel a loving home. It's sad how some birds have never felt the love of a human companion.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Karen. Birdie will be missed. :angel:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost birdie. I know how terrible I would feel if I lost either of my tiels.
I would encourage you to think about another bird. As we get older, we are still entitled to happiness. I know you may be worried about who could take care of your bird if you were ill, but I think those things can be managed. I hate to think you of being so lonely and missing having a bird with you. I know you cannot replace the bird you lost, but you can open your heart to a new experience.
I have friends who lost two children. This was two separate tragic circumstances, ten years apart. They adopted a child from another country, and they are very happy and good parents.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Dianne, you said it best.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Birdy! My condolences to you ::Hugs::


----------

